

Feminist Frequency and the Witcher 3 - stared
https://medium.com/@adrianchm/feminist-frequency-and-the-witcher-3-6b126d3d6206

======
sp332
I thought Witcher 3 was mainly for entertainment. I wouldn't elevate it to the
status of "mirror". Would you be more entertained by a game that sexually
harasses women or one that doesn't?

